# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Fotobücher drucken lassen

## radler1

Hallo zusammen,

Für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk bin ich vermutlich zu spät dran, aber im Januar steht schon wieder der runde Geburtstag meines Vaters an. Ich würde ihm gerne ein Fotobuch schenken. So eine Art "Best Of" aus der Familiengeschichte. Hab sowas vor Jahren schonmal machen lassen, aber war damals nicht wirklich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. 
Inzwischen dürfte sich ja auf dem Markt einiges getan haben. Ich finde im Netz jedenfalls ganz schön viele Angebote.
Deshalb wollte ich Euch einmal fragen, ob Ihr vielleicht da mehr Erfahrung habt als ich und mir vielleicht einen Anbieter empfehlen könnt. Es muss nicht der billigste Anbieter sein, lieber der Beste. Aber wenn der dann auch noch günstig ist, ist das natürlich okay ;-)
Ich bin für jeden sachdienlichen Hinweis dankbar.
Schöne Weihnachten allerseits.

----------


## Red

In der Zeitschrift c't Ausgabe 26 (könntest du vielleicht noch im Handel finden, die neue Ausgabe erscheint heute) ist ein großer Test von deutschen Fotobuch Anbietern drin.
Kurz: Gewonnen haben fotokasten und Lidl vor CeWe und myphotobook.

Lidl und Fotokasten verwenden prinzipiell die gleiche Software, CeWe und myphotobook was eigenes. Die myphotobook Anwendung soll wohl nicht besonders benutzerfreundlich sein, dafür sind die Layouts ausgefallener.

----------


## Sethimus

iphoto und so...

----------


## radler1

Hallo nochmal und danke für die Tipps.
Ich habe mich nochmal mit meinem Cousin an Weihnachten über das Thema unterhalten. Der hatte auch noch zwei Tipps, nämlich Druckstdu und Saal-Digital. Beide sollen vor allem durch ziemlich gute Druckqualität überzeugen. Beide sagten mir bisher noch garnichts. Kennt einer von Euch vielleicht einen der beiden Anbieter oder hat vielleicht sogar schon Erfahrung mit denen gemacht? Ansonsten werde ich wohl einfach mal bei den beiden ein kleines, günstiges Probebuch erstellen, so dass ich vergleichen kann. Freue mich aber weiterhin über Tipps. :-)
Danke nochmal und guten Rutsch!

----------


## radler1

Hallo nochmal von mir,

Gerade klingelte es an der Tür und der Postbote brachte mir mein zweites Fotobuch von Druckstdu. Bei der Gelegenheit ist mir eingefallen, dass ich hier ja nochmal von meinen Erfahrungen erzählen wollte.
Ich habe dann letztendlich bei Druckstdu bestellt, weil mir noch jemand gesagt hat, dass ich die unbedingt mal ausprobieren soll. Das war auch keine schlechte Empfehlung, denn ich muss sagen: meine Erwartungen wurden sogar noch übertroffen. Das Papier ist wirklich griffig und fühlt sich nicht gerade billig an und vor allem auch die Fotos sind sauber und farbecht gedruckt. Die Jungs scheinen wirklich zu wissen, wie man richtig gute Fotobücher macht.
Mein Vater hat sich vor zwei Wochen auch riesig über sein Geschenk gefreut. Aber ich wollte dann auch mal mein eigenes Buch haben und jetzt ist es gerade angekommen. Sieht auf den ersten Blick genauso toll aus wie das erste. :-)

----------


## Red

Ich bin mit einer Photographin in der Familie gesegnet, die erledigt das alles für mich.  :Mr. Red:

----------

